# This is ROSE!



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Age 6 weeks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ahhh she's lovely


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

she soooosooooo cute


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

She is beautifull, wat a lovely shiney coat she has


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I luvvv kittens ...she is adorable!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwwwww i want her


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Gorgeous Rose!


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

ahh shes so cute - her ears are huge!!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Just adorable!


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

she is so cute.......


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

oooooooooooooooo shes so cute


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What a beauty.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i love her black shiny coat,,,


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone she is a little cutie


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ya just wanna dunk her in ya cofee  gorgous!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

minnie said:


> ya just wanna dunk her in ya cofee  gorgous!!


Like it MinnieYes she most definitely is a cutie and a sneaky little firestarter


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awww wow she is beautiful !!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A poppet!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wow....she is lovely


----------

